# مكتب استقدام مصري توفير عماله مصرية جميع المهن والتخصصات المطلوبة "شركة نور الشرق



## عماله (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*يوجد لدينا كل العماله المصرية سائقين خاص ومهني وحراس امن وطباخين وسفرجي وعمال معماري نجارين مسلح حدادين مليسين كهربائي سباك كما يتوفر لدينا ايضا مهندسين اطباء محاسبين مدرسين موظفين الطيران والسياحة والمالية ومديري المبيعات والمحاسبين جميع تخصصات الهندسة , معماريون مدنيون - مساحون - رسامين معمارين كهرباء اليكترونيات - ميكانيكا - مندوبين مبيعات وصيانة الحاسب المحاسين والمديرين الماليين وموظفين الشئون الادارية والسكرتارية والفنيين والمتخصصين والعمال والنجارين والحدادين والمبلطين والحفارين*​ *كل التخصصات متوفرة ولله الحمد))*​ ​ **نقوم بعمل اعلان بالجريده على حسابنا لتوفير بعض التخصصات الدقيقة لكم*​ *ارسال المهنيون والعمال وكل العمالة لكم في فترة اقصاها 10 ايام وهم كفاءات**​ **لدينا مكتبنا المجهز لاستقبال المقابلات الشخصية كما يمكننا اجراء المقابلات عبر الكاميرا بالانترنت او عبر الهاتف*​ **نستخرج كل اوراق العمالة المطلوبه في اسرع وقت حتى يتسنى لهم سرعة الالتحاق باماكن اعمالهم*​ ​ *نحن نوفر لسيادتكم كل التخصصات العمالية والكوادر البشرية المدربة والتي تحتاجون اليها فنحن يتوفرلدينا مجموعة من افضل الاستشاريون في كل التخصصات يقومون باختبار العمالة المطلوبة قبل ارسالها لكم, واننا لنتشرف بدعوتكم لزيارتنا في مقر شركتنا بالقاهرة لاجراء المقابلات الشخصية مع العمالة المطلوبة في في الموعد المناسب لكم وسوف نقوم باستقبال سعادتكم في المطار بسيارات الشركة والتي سوف تكون تحت امركم طوال فترة اقامتكم في مصر كما يمكنكم اجراء المقابلات الشخصية عبر الكاميرا (عن طريق الانترنت) او عبر الهاتف توفيرا للجهد والوقت,والامر يرجع لسيادتكم ولكم حرية الاختيار.*​ *راجين من الله عز وجل ان نكون دائما عند حسن ظنكم بنا*​ *شعارنا" الانتقاء ـ التوظيف ـ المتابعة"*​ ​ *خدمة 24 ساعة 7 ايام في الاسبوع*​ ​ *ادارة الموراد البشرية / أ.احمد رفاعي*​ *جوال/00201000990831*​ *00201206706752 *​ *01091042002*​ *[email protected]*​ *[email protected]*​ *[email protected]*​ ​ *ولزياره موقعنا على الرابط التالى *​ ​ *Nour East Co - شركة نور الشرق لالحاق العماله المصرية للخارج*​


----------

